
Ask HN: Did AMZN share my purchase data with Google adwords? - sigmaprimus
Hi, I think I know the answer but I figured I would ask anyways.<p>On black friday I purchased a fire stick for a friend. Today I went over to her place and installed the alexa app and linked her amzn account to her siriusxm account so that she could stream siriusxm over her tv.<p>I came home and suddenly I have google adsense adds for siriusxm.<p>To be clear, until today when she asked me, I have never even searched about siriusxm, .. ever.<p>But today when I get home all the adds I get siriusxm for less than 5 bucks a month.<p>The only connection between my network and my friends is the fact that the stick, she registered and signed up with was purchased by me.<p>Am I blowing this out of proportion? Or being paranoid? Or is this something that I should be worried about?
======
louis_pasteur
>> I came home and suddenly I have google adsense adds for siriusxm.

Yeah, you can probably write it off as co-incidence unless this keeps
repeating again and again. Check out your google or youtube search history,
you may have searched about this term recently?

